# Pictures of new goat with foot rot



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I wanted to post some pictures of the new doe with the bad feet. I haven't come up with a name for her yet. She's due to kid anytime. I can't find any ligs, but her udder isn't tight yet. She's breathing fast, but I don't know if that's because it's hot out or not (it's 80+ degrees out there). The farrier is coming out tomorrow to help me with her feet. She said she'd bring medicine for the foot rot. I think she may be a boar cross and not nubian, basically just because of her her color..tell me what ya'll think.









Just a pic of her laying down..she's been laying down all day and pretty much the whole time I've had her here. Probably because of her feet.









I got her to stand, but she was only on her feet for a second before she was back on her knees like this. Seems to be her second preferred position besides laying, she mostly crawls when she does move around the stall.









This is the best I could do for an udder pic. The area around her tail head is soft and I can wrap my fingers around. No real discharge yet, there was a little bit of white discharge the day I got her (Saturday).









Here's a pic of one of her front hooves...I don't know how much work it will take to get them back to where they should be. The people I bought her from had already trimmed some away.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It will definately take some work, it appears that she has some very overgrown heels, I hope she heals enough to be able to walk normally again.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor thing. I hope she heals soon.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah her heels are very bad. Essentially she's rocked back on the bulbs of her feet because the heels are under run, I'll bet it hurts her to stand because of this. I'de try to nip the heels off some, when I first got into goats I thought I shouldn't cut the heels cause it was soft like and to just trim the hard part of the hoof. Pretty soon my goats heels kept growing and growing and it didn't look right, so I started trimming the heel part down to the level of the sole, not enough to draw blood or anything and stop if you start seeing pink. Anyway the reason I'm telling you about my new goat owner errors is because it's likely that they were under the same impression and didn't trim the heels when they trimmed her feet.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree Coyote..I don't know what to cut and what not to cut. That's why I have the farrier coming out tomorrow to show me. Hopefully it's simple because the others need to be trimmed and I can't afford to pay the farrier to do all of them. I've attempted it myself before but I was so afraid I was going to cut too much off and make them bleed. It will be very helpful to see how much can safely come off.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww poor sweetie, she looks so miserable because of those feet. she does look like a boer/nubian to me - reminds me of my girl who is a dark red.
I am not an expert on trimming hooves, but I do all of our goats. I learned the hard way, because when we first got goats last year I also brought home a doe with hoof rot. She had it SEVERELY in one of her feet. OMG it was horrible. By the time I cut away all the dead stuff, I had cut away half of the heel/inside of the foot. We never thought she'd walk normal again.

About 2 months later you never would have thought she was the same goat. Walked perfectly, gained soooooo much weight people thought she was preggo LOL

BTW, it looks like someone has tried treating her foot with thrush buster - the purple stuff. 

Definitely pay attention to the farrier and learn how to trim and clean out her foot so you can stay on top of it yourself 

Good Luck, and she's really a pretty doe, I hope she gets to feeling better real soon, especially since she'll be a mama soon!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Poor baby! I hope that you get her fixed up soon. You should keep us updated with pictures so we can watch her progress. Good luck!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks all! 

Yes the people I bought her from did put thrush buster on her feet. I'll take some after pictures when the farrier is done with her tomorrow. She's been acting restless today like she was maybe getting ready to kid, but still nothing hours later. I keep checking on her, but she hasn't really progressed. She may just be acting restless because she's in pain. I don't know. The does have some stringy discharge..more tonight than earlier. Plus she's licking me and breathing fast. I was hoping for a baby tonight after midnight so they'd be born on my birthday, but I don't know. Maybe tomorrow night. I'll keep checking..the night is still young lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully she'll wait until after the farrier does her feet, so maybe she'll be a little more comfortable when it's time to get the kid out. I think my concern would be her ability to stand for the kid to nurse if she's in that much pain. 
I'd think after she kids and passes the placenta if you can give her a shot of banamine that might help with the birthing pain as well as the hoof rot pain.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well no birthday babies for me. She's showing zero signs of labor. I guess it was wishful thinking on my part lol. The farrier came and did her feet and now she's actually walking on them. She's still limping, but at least she's up off her knees. The farrier also put some medicine on for the foot rot. Said it should clear it up. I'm glad that was taken care of before the baby is born so she's not dealing with a newborn and not being able to stand.


----------



## shiloh (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel sorry for her. Poor thing! :sigh:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Well no birthday babies for me. She's showing zero signs of labor. I guess it was wishful thinking on my part lol. The farrier came and did her feet and now she's actually walking on them. She's still limping, but at least she's up off her knees. The farrier also put some medicine on for the foot rot. Said it should clear it up. I'm glad that was taken care of before the baby is born so she's not dealing with a newborn and not being able to stand.


That is good news! I was kind of worried about her. I kept checking back for updates. I'd love to see what she looks like up on her feet once she gets moving around better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ditto to what Warpony said! You gotta get some 'after' pics of her  Sorry no kids yet, but probably best, that away she's feeling much better before she kids, and can enjoy her kids and not be miserable because of her feet.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know about the preggo part but when we get a lot of wet weather here I'm always battling it. I give pen 2 x a day and the best thing I found was LA200 in a syring (sp) put it in fridge to thicken. Take off needle and squirt it between the claw. Worked better than all the Thrush Buster and Copper stuff on the market. An old timer told me about it. Too bad it was after I bought all the other stuff. ha

Check on giving her pen. If she is doing better, you may not need to do anything else except keep her trimmed.

Can't wait to move so the goats have more high ground to play on instead of the "mud bog". This year has been better than previous years though. I also put down pallet walk ways to keep them off the ground. Rotten goats.  

Gina


----------

